

Metric Mania - phreeza
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/16/magazine/16FOB-WWLN-t.htm

======
hga
Sir John Cowperthwaite, the Financial Secretary of Hong Kong for 1961-71,
refused to collect all but the most minimal economics statistics to avoid
government meddling and felt this helped its economic miracle.

